# DX code for "Pineal Cyst"  ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Nov 4, 2008)

You would think that this would be an easy look-up, but not quite. When I look under the main term "Cyst", I cannot find under it pineal. I guess the closest that I can get is "Brain" @ 348.0. Any suggestions ??


----------



## junebug1969 (Nov 5, 2008)

If this is a cyst of the pineal gland then it can be looked up by referencing another name for the pineal gland which is epiphysis cerebri. The pathyway is the main term of "Cyst" then "Epiphysis cerebri": The code assignment given is 259.8- Other specified endocrine disorders. This is according to 2008 version. I don't have the new codes on hand to check if there is something new and better.  Hope this helps!


----------



## andrewslakisha@ymail.com (May 28, 2016)

*Pineal Cyst*

I beleive that the E34.8 is the best icd 10 code to use for the Pineal cyst.




CD-10-CM E34.8 is grouped within Diagnostic Related Group(s) (MS-DRG v32.0):

643 Endocrine disorders with mcc
644 Endocrine disorders with cc
645 Endocrine disorders without cc/mcc
Convert ICD-10-CM E34.8 to ICD-9-CM

The following ICD-10-CM Index entries contain back-references to ICD-10-CM E34.8:
Calcification
pineal gland E34.8
Cyst (colloid) (mucous) (simple) (retention)
epiphysis cerebri E34.8
Degeneration, degenerative
pineal gland E34.8
Disease, diseased - see also Syndrome
pineal gland E34.8
Donohue's syndrome E34.8
Dysfunction
pineal gland E34.8


----------

